# Stevens 200 scope mount?



## cbrock (Dec 16, 2010)

Good evening everybody, I am new to posting on GON. Read quiet a bit but haven't found the answer I am looking for. I have a Stevens model 200 that came with a 3-9x40 & Weaver mounts. It did the job for a while but I want to upgrade now. Looking for Leupold dove tail mounts but nothing is listed for this gun. Will the mounts for a Savage work and which model do I look for. Thanks for any feedback, cbrock


----------



## weagle (Dec 16, 2010)

Leupold doesn't make a dual dovetail for the savage/stevens.  FWIW I prefer the weaver bases over all others.  If I were going to use anything other than the weaver style I would use the Tally lightweights. 

http://swfa.com/Stevens-C2565.aspx

If your Stevens came as a package gun the first money I would spend on it would be to upgrade the scope.  A new Redfield revolution at about $125 would be money well spent.

Weagle


----------



## cbrock (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, Weagle. I have a NIkon Prostaff 3-9x50 to mount and like the Tally mounts as they are one peice. Thanks again for the info, you have been a great help.

cbrock


----------



## weagle (Dec 17, 2010)

That Nikon should be just the ticket.  

An adjustable trigger is also a good upgrade on the Stevens 200.  Rifle Basix, Sharp Shooter and Timney all make adjustable triggers under $100.

Weagle


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 29, 2010)

Good choice as the dual dovetails have to be the most solid mounting system on the planet.
Burris makes dual dovetail rings and bases for round receiver Savage/ Stevens rifles. Also if you buy a set of Leupold standard bases (one dovetail front and one windage adjustable rear.) and dual dovetail rings for round receiver rifles the Leupold customer service dept will send you another dovetail base for free. (They did for me and my brother) Be sure and let em know what finish. 
Good luck BHJ


----------

